# REW v5.0 Beta 14 Released



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Room EQ Wizard Version 5.01 Beta 14 Release*








Beta 14 changes (21st April 2013):


Added a control on the Measure dialog for a delay (up to 60 s) before the sweep starts
Added target settings to specify a rise at low frequencies (a house curve) and a fall at high frequencies
Added ctrl+shift+7/8/9 shortcuts for smoothing to 1/12, 1/24 or 1/48 octave
Corrected UMIK SPL calculation to match latest sensitivity data
Manual SPL Meter calibration is enabled with USB mics if no mic cal file loaded or cal file did not have sensitivity data
If a USB mic is selected as input but no cal file is selected clear any existing mic/meter cal file
UMIK-1 auto-detected on OS X even when sample rate is not set to 48k
Show a warning if a sample rate other than 44.1 kHz is selected on OS X
Added partial support for UMM-6, but volume mapping and sensitivity not verified so SPL readings may be incorrect
Added Xilica XP2040 equaliser setting (peaking filters only)
Added a check for a valid soundcard calibration measurement when saving a measurement as a cal file
Generated custom crosshair cursor for graphs to replace default Win 8 double thickness crosshair
Updated help text for setting input levels when using a USB microphone
Added channel labels to the filter impulse response export settings dialog when Stereo selected
Drivers selection in Soundcard Preferences only shown on Windows
Bug fix: ASIO interface handled 24-bit integer data incorrectly, causing invalid clipped input data from some soundcards
Bug fix: Corrected a 4dB discrepancy between UMIK SPL readings in Win XP and Win 8
Bug fix: Exporting RT60 data as text did not use the selected text delimiter
Bug fix: Add Offset to Data did not add the offset to the distortion data
Bug fix: Soundcard cal measurement notes did not show input and output selection properly when using ASIO
Bug fix: Waterfall image captures included the cursor trace on side and back walls even if Include Cursor was not selected
Bug fix: Waterfall overlay should not be plotted if it was generated with different settings to the current measurement

*Click here for the full details and download link.*


----------

